# Convicts



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

My convicts had frys a month ago. They are a quarter of an inch right now. Just saw some new eggs this morning. Will they view the first batch as a threat and start attacking them?


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

yep. lol they chase them


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I separated mine batches for a few weeks until the new batch grow some, & then it's free for all.
Mabye leave the older fry with mom, & the new fry with dad.
If you don't want to keep them all just let them be.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Aside from protection, do the frys need the parents around?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

The fry don't need their parents. You can raise them on their own.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

take out the fry and raise them in a grow out tank -for best surivial and growth. Or leave them in and see what makes it.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

i left them in on mine to see who makes it if u keep all the fry and put in like a 20-30 gallon More will live but man thats alot of babys.... gotta have homes for them.


----------

